# Extreme Concetration



## ehsen (Dec 25, 2007)

Few years ago I saw a program on TV in which a guy broke a glass with only his mind's concentration (or in some cases light up a candle). I am curious are these things true. If yes how I can learn it.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 25, 2007)

practice my young friend

I have trouble beliving anything I see on tv like that. Not saying they can not be done but I doubt that if one had the ability they would advertise it on TV


----------



## tellner (Dec 25, 2007)

For a mere $80 a month plus my exclusive DVD series I can teach you to do this. No checks please. Cash in advance in small unmarked bills.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 25, 2007)

tellner said:


> For a mere $80 a month plus my exclusive DVD series I can teach you to do this. No checks please. Cash in advance in small unmarked bills.


 
I'll do the same for $75


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 25, 2007)

ehsen said:


> Few years ago I saw a program on TV in which a guy broke a glass with only his mind's concentration (or in some cases light up a candle). I am curious are these things true. If yes how I can learn it.




I don't believe you can control things outside yourself with "mind power", those are magicians tricks IMO. I do believe you can change things within yourself physically with it though. For instance, optimists live longer than pessimists do, and people with positive attitudes heal faster/better from illnesses or surgeries, etc. But moving objects, breaking glass, lighting candles...no.


----------



## ehsen (Dec 25, 2007)

tellner said:


> For a mere $80 a month plus my exclusive DVD series I can teach you to do this. No checks please. Cash in advance in small unmarked bills.



Are you kidding (I guess so)? 

Can you give me a link to your website (if you r serious) ...


----------



## Kacey (Dec 26, 2007)

tellner said:


> For a mere $80 a month plus my exclusive DVD series I can teach you to do this. No checks please. Cash in advance in small unmarked bills.





Xue Sheng said:


> I'll do the same for $75



Right... and I have a piece of well-irrigated land for sale, in Florida... right next to this great big bridge I bought in Brooklyn!  :lol:

While I do believe that there are things that people can do that cannot be explained by current science, chances are what you saw on TV is not real.  Uri Geller has been making claims that he can bend spoons, see things that are hidden, and other, similar tricks, for years - but everything he does has been duplicated using stage magic tricks.

Is it possible?  Most things are.  Is it likely?  This is less certain to me.  If I were able to do such things, I don't think I would be demonstrating on TV - I have no desire to become a lab rat, a curiosity, a tourist attraction, whatever - although since I can't do them, I can't say with complete certainty what I would do.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Dec 26, 2007)

> Few years ago I saw a program on TV in which a guy broke a glass with only his mind's concentration (or in some cases light up a candle). I am curious are these things true. If yes how I can learn it.


 And on TV I have seen No touch knock-outs they look real to the untrained eye but reality is its not real. Think of what other things may have come into play when this person performs this: a cue for the pyrotechican, a beebee gun to the glass at a certain cue timing? 
I had a friend who was very interest in moving things with his mind:
10 years of his life was waste on him trying to perform such a feat.
In the end he managed 1 thing and that one thing is-nothing.
But that is not to say you can not try 10 years for 3 hrs a day and accomplish it maybe that extra hour a day would make the difference between you and him.'


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 26, 2007)

ehsen said:


> Few years ago I saw a program on TV in which a guy broke a glass with only his mind's concentration (or in some cases light up a candle). I am curious are these things true. If yes how I can learn it.


 
Don't believe everything you see on TV or in person for that matter when it comes to this stuff because that majority of it is fake, possibly all of it.



ehsen said:


> Are you kidding (I guess so)?
> 
> Can you give me a link to your website (if you r serious) ...


 
Yes he was kidding and so was I. Or at least I HOPE he was kidding


----------



## MarkBarlow (Dec 26, 2007)

tellner said:


> For a mere $80 a month plus my exclusive DVD series I can teach you to do this. No checks please. Cash in advance in small unmarked bills.



And if you are unable to duplicate my amazing feats, you obviously aren't applying yourself.  I can't help you if you allow doubt to cloud your mind. (otherwise known as the CYA Clause.)


----------



## tellner (Dec 26, 2007)

I was kidding.

"Believe nothing that you hear and only half of what you see."

Maybe there is someone who can do this. But I'd be willing to bet any stakes you want that what you say was stage magic trickery. The fraud who was running the scam could have made several million dollars off of James Randi if he'd been willing to man up and do his stuff under controlled conditions.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 26, 2007)

tellner said:


> I was kidding.


 
What a relief... I was worried there for a minute


----------



## Tames D (Dec 26, 2007)

tellner said:


> For a mere $80 a month plus my exclusive DVD series I can teach you to do this. No checks please. Cash in advance in small unmarked bills.


I saw your infomercial this morning at 3AM. Good stuff!


----------



## MarkBarlow (Dec 26, 2007)

tellner said:


> I was kidding.
> 
> "Believe nothing that you hear and only half of what you see."
> 
> Maybe there is someone who can do this. But I'd be willing to bet any stakes you want that what you say was stage magic trickery. The fraud who was running the scam could have made several million dollars off of James Randi if he'd been willing to man up and do his stuff under controlled conditions.



In that case, just tear up my check when it arrives.


----------



## ehsen (Dec 26, 2007)

What you people think about Telepathy? Is it just a dillusion or real deal.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 26, 2007)

ehsen said:


> What you people think about Telepathy? Is it just a dillusion or real deal.


This is how I see things...

The human mind is incredible in it's ability to put things together.  So, there are some people who are very gifted and have worked very hard to learn to read the hundreds or thousands of signals another person gives off, even when they say nothing.  They'll do amazing things, almost seeming to read another person's mind, noting microexpressions, momentary shifts of focus, tiny hand gestures, and more.  Sometimes, we do this consciously (like during a police interview or interrogation), sometimes we do it unconsciously (like when we realize our date wants a kiss), and sometimes we do it inaccurately (like when we decide the blond at the bar is interested in us).

But I also believe that the mind is capable of much more than we realize; I won't say that nobody is capable of true telepathy, or true telekinesis, or clairvoyance.  But I have to fall back on the principle that extraordinary claims demand extraordinary proof.  I've looked into the various versions of remote viewing; too often they're matching claims to events in hindsight.  With a lot of squinting...  But I expect most of us have had the experience of thinking about someone, and having them call or visit, or "knowing" who's on the other end of the phone, or just "feeling" someone looking at them.  It may just be coincidence, and ignoring all the times when you thought about someone and they didn't come, or call...


----------

